# Looking for a nice mayday or buck puppy (male)



## phabolous962 (Sep 1, 2013)

Please help seems all the pups on the updated websites are gone

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Dont think thats allowed here..but i will give you some advise in your looking...

Go to the sorce...if you ask for that it can be papered to look like what you want......

Dont get a dog off a website...unless the dudes on the site are your nxt door maybers...lol

just dont do it here without readin the rules.....got it....good..

Thought you had a dog??????????


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

welder said:


> Go to the sorce...if you ask for that it can be papered to look like what you want......
> 
> Dont get a dog off a website...unless the dudes on the site are your nxt door maybers...lol


Pretty much sums it up heard negatives regarding how sk does business to though


----------

